# Wer hat defekte VIPA SLIO, Lenze System 1000, Murr Cube20S Baugruppen?



## Maagic7 (1 November 2021)

Wer hat defekte VIPA SLIO Baugruppen oder auch Defekte an den baugleichen Systemen Lenze System 1000 bzw. Murr Cube20s.
Wer hat diese reklamiert - wann und mit welchem Fehler?
Wer hat noch ausgefallene Baugruppen, die nicht reklamiert wurden?

*Es geht um folgende Fehler:*

1. Komplettausfall des Systembusses. D.h. es ist keine Diagnose über Step7 mehr möglich, der Slave meldet sich nicht mehr
  ab der defekten Baugruppen brennen die roten LED's. Teilweise treten diese Fehler auch schleichend auf, und es sieht aus, als
  bestünde ein Problem mit dem Rückwand Systembus bzw. mit der Verbindung der Steckkarten untereinander.
  Die Ursache dieser Ausfälle ist jedoch ein defekter SMD Ferrit, welcher in der DC+ Zuleitung des SystemBus IC's der Karte hängt.

2. abgegange Verdrahtungslitzen an den Klemmstellen.
   Dabei sieht es meist aus, als ob die Litze aus der Anschlußstelle rausgeruscht wäre, oder als ob man beim abisolieren die Drähte
   beschädigt hätte und diese dann abgebrochen sind.
   Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass die Klemmen die Drähte mit der Zeit abquetschen. Verstärkt tritt das auf, wenn leiche Vibrationen auf
   der Anlage sind.

Beide Fehler 1./2. treten hauptsächlich auf, wenn es Vibrationen auf der Anlage gibt. Z.B. wenn I/O Module zusammen mit FU's auf
einer Platte montiert sind. Dort sorgen teils die Lüfter der FU's für leichte Vibtrationen.
An reinen I/O Klemmkästen für Sensoren taucht das bei mir bisher nicht auf. Noch ein Zusammenhang ist mir aufgefallen: Je neuer die
Baugruppen, desto schneller fallen sie aus. (d.h. ab BJ 2018)

Fragt bitte nicht was VIPA dazu sagt! Genau weil die nichts dazu sagen, stelle ich hier diese Frage!

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Der Pfälzer (4 November 2021)

Durch Vibrationen der Bauteile (hier Litze) kristallisiert die Lötverbindung aus.
Diese "kalte" Lötstelle sieht erst matt aus und kann bis zum "Auslöten" führen.
Hab schon Siebkondensatoren gefunden, die sich selbst ausgelötet haben.


----------



## Maagic7 (4 November 2021)

> Durch Vibrationen der Bauteile (hier Litze) kristallisiert die Lötverbindung aus.


Interessanter Effekt.

Es ist aber schon klar, dass defintiv ein Bauteil defekt ist. Mir geht es eher um die Dunkelziffer bzw. darum, ob es ein Problem
der Herstellung ist oder ob die Teile durch unsere evtl. 'falsche' Anwendung zerstört werden. Deshalb geht es mir darum,
ob noch weitere Anwender diese Defekte beobachtet haben, bzw. noch Bauteile mit Defekten haben, die nicht zur Überprüfung
zurückgeschickt wurden.

Nochmal zur Ergänzung: beide Probleme tauchen zusammen bzw. nacheinader auf. An Anlagen, an welchen keine Drähte abgehen
hat auch so gut wie keine Defekte.


----------

